# Hirving Lozano



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Più conosciuto come 'Chucky' o 'Cielito Lindo' Hirving è un classe 95 natto nella città di messico, 178 cm per 70 kg, considerato il miglior giocatore messicano in circolazione e uno dei migliori prospetti del calcio latinoamericano, è un'ala sinistra ambidestra caratterizzata da grande tecnica, velocità, abilità negli inserimenti, freddezza sotto porta e una forte personalità ribelle dentro il campo di gioco, la sua principale dote è la straordinaria progressione palla al piede, in carriera già 57 reti e 38 assist in 163 partite nella prima squadra del Pachuca messinaco e nel PSV della Eredivise e 14 reti e 11 assist in 29 partite nella sua nazionale.

A me piace davero molto e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan di Gattuso, anche io vorrei un campione come Di Maria o un potenziale fenomeno come Chiesa ma sappiamo bene le difficoltà per convincere e arrivarè a certi giocatori, Lozano che prende 1 mln di E per stagione e pagato dal PSV 24 mln di E sarebbe tutto'ltro che impossibile sia per questione ingaggio e anche per la sua valutazione o richiesta del PSV (30/35 mln E), e so che Mirabelli lo ha visionato in prima persona un paio di volte...

Cosa pensano raga? Possibile sia il primo giocatore messicano nella storia del Milan?


----------



## mi92 (27 Marzo 2018)

Lozano vale e varrà 10 volte chiesa


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

mi92 ha scritto:


> Lozano vale e varrà 10 volte chiesa



Eh si come valore tecnico non ho dubbi ma vai alla Fiore e per Chiesa ti chiedono minimo 60 mln...


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia lozano fortissimo! Quanto mi piace


----------



## mi92 (27 Marzo 2018)

ma infatti non mi riferivo al prezzo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2018)

Conosco bene. Gran giocatore con prospettive da top mondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Più conosciuto come 'Chucky' o 'Cielito Lindo' Hirving è un classe 95 natto nella città di messico, 178 cm per 70 kg, considerato il miglior giocatore messicano in circolazione e uno dei migliori prospetti del calcio latinoamericano, è un'ala sinistra ambidestra caratterizzata da grande tecnica, velocità, abilità negli inserimenti, freddezza sotto porta e una forte personalità ribelle dentro il campo di gioco, la sua principale dote è la straordinaria progressione palla al piede, in carriera già 57 reti e 38 assist in 163 partite nella prima squadra del Pachuca messinaco e nel PSV della Eredivise e 14 reti e 11 assist in 29 partite nella sua nazionale.
> 
> A me piace davero molto e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan di Gattuso, anche io vorrei un campione come Di Maria o un potenziale fenomeno come Chiesa ma sappiamo bene le difficoltà per convincere e arrivarè a certi giocatori, Lozano che prende 1 mln di E per stagione e pagato dal PSV 24 mln di E sarebbe tutto'ltro che impossibile sia per questione ingaggio e anche per la sua valutazione o richiesta del PSV (30/35 mln E), e so che Mirabelli lo ha visionato in prima persona un paio di volte...
> 
> Cosa pensano raga? Possibile sia il primo giocatore messicano nella storia del Milan?



È da prendere
[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] guarda che è stato pagato tra gli 8 e i 10 milioni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Marzo 2018)

Sembra ci siano City e Liverpool su di lui.Se fosse così, sarà dura strapparlo al PSV. Comunque il giocatore è davvero interessante.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È da prendere
> [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] guarda che è stato pagato tra gli 8 e i 10 milioni.



24 mln di E, numeri ufficiali del Pachuca FC.



Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sembra ci siano City e Liverpool su di lui.Se fosse così, sarà dura strapparlo al PSV. Comunque il giocatore è davvero interessante.



Lo vogliono in tanti ma sembra che finora non c'è nulla di concreto, a lui piace molto la Serie A, sono convinto che il Milan potrebbe convincerlo.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2018)

Potenzialmente questo si mangia Di Maria


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 24 mln di E, numeri ufficiali del Pachuca FC.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo vogliono in tanti ma sembra che finora non c'è nulla di concreto, a lui piace molto la Serie A, sono convinto che il Milan potrebbe convincerlo.



Links sotto spoiler grazie, son curioso


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Più conosciuto come 'Chucky' o 'Cielito Lindo' Hirving è un classe 95 natto nella città di messico, 178 cm per 70 kg, considerato il miglior giocatore messicano in circolazione e uno dei migliori prospetti del calcio latinoamericano, è un'ala sinistra ambidestra caratterizzata da grande tecnica, velocità, abilità negli inserimenti, freddezza sotto porta e una forte personalità ribelle dentro il campo di gioco, la sua principale dote è la straordinaria progressione palla al piede, in carriera già 57 reti e 38 assist in 163 partite nella prima squadra del Pachuca messinaco e nel PSV della Eredivise e 14 reti e 11 assist in 29 partite nella sua nazionale.
> 
> A me piace davero molto e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan di Gattuso, anche io vorrei un campione come Di Maria o un potenziale fenomeno come Chiesa ma sappiamo bene le difficoltà per convincere e arrivarè a certi giocatori, Lozano che prende 1 mln di E per stagione e pagato dal PSV 24 mln di E sarebbe tutto'ltro che impossibile sia per questione ingaggio e anche per la sua valutazione o richiesta del PSV (30/35 mln E), e so che Mirabelli lo ha visionato in prima persona un paio di volte...
> 
> Cosa pensano raga? Possibile sia il primo giocatore messicano nella storia del Milan?



Giocatore molto conosciuto, caro Chris. Grande talento, potenziale devastante, hai ragione. Spiccherà il salto in Premier per una valanga di milioni con tutta probabilità temo.

Piccola correzione: il PSV lo ha pagato 8 milioni. Cosa che mi porta ad una considerazione automatica: possibile che certi giocatori non vengano mai scovati da squadre italiane?? Lozano da anni giganteggia a livello giovanile con il Messico in tutte le competizioni, è straconosciuto da tutti a livello giovanile e da cinque anni minimo... io mi chiedo come sia possibile che finisca al PSV per 8 milioni...


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giocatore molto conosciuto, caro Chris. Grande talento, potenziale devastante, hai ragione. Spiccherà il salto in Premier per una valanga di milioni con tutta probabilità temo.
> 
> Piccola correzione: il PSV lo ha pagato 8 milioni. Cosa che mi porta ad una considerazione automatica: possibile che certi giocatori non vengano mai scovati da squadre italiane?? Lozano da anni giganteggia a livello giovanile con il Messico in tutte le competizioni, è straconosciuto da tutti a livello giovanile e da cinque anni minimo... io mi chiedo come sia possibile che finisca al PSV per 8 milioni...



Semplicemente una squadra italiana non ha il Coraggio di fare una scommessa simile, il PSV e squadre simili vivono di queste scommesse


----------



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2018)

22 Anni,23 presenze con 14 gol e 10 assist. Fenomeno,potenzialmente vale due Di Maria e può essere forte pure,se non più,di Martial. S prendere


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente una squadra italiana non ha il Coraggio di fare una scommessa simile, il PSV e squadre simili vivono di queste scommesse



Infatti vediamo bene quale sia il livello del calcio italiano 

Squadre di mezza classifica italiana dovrebbero vivere di scommesse simili.
Vedrai quando lo rivenderanno se ne sarebbe valsa la pena...


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti vediamo bene quale sia il livello del calcio italiano
> 
> Squadre di mezza classifica italiana dovrebbero vivere di scommesse simili.
> Vedrai quando lo rivenderanno se ne sarebbe valsa la pena...



D accordissimo con te! Da un lato però sono contento che non vengono in Italia, immagina un ragazzo di vent anni pagato 12 milioni dal Bologna alla prima prestazione opaca come verrebbe mangiato dalla stampa, brucerebbero un sacco di talenti!


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> D accordissimo con te! Da un lato però sono contento che non vengono in Italia, immagina un ragazzo di vent anni pagato 12 milioni dal Bologna alla prima prestazione opaca come verrebbe mangiato dalla stampa, brucerebbero un sacco di talenti!



Sotto codesto punto di vista hai ragione! In Italia a parte le pressioni c'è anche molto tatticismo, per un giocatore tecnico e di talento come Lozano non sarebbe stato semplice emergere come in Olanda, in effetti. Certo però che Lozano era uno molto conosciuto a livello giovanile, una scommessa fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giocatore molto conosciuto, caro Chris. Grande talento, potenziale devastante, hai ragione. Spiccherà il salto in Premier per una valanga di milioni con tutta probabilità temo.
> 
> Piccola correzione: il PSV lo ha pagato 8 milioni. Cosa che mi porta ad una considerazione automatica: possibile che certi giocatori non vengano mai scovati da squadre italiane?? Lozano da anni giganteggia a livello giovanile con il Messico in tutte le competizioni, è straconosciuto da tutti a livello giovanile e da cinque anni minimo... io mi chiedo come sia possibile che finisca al PSV per 8 milioni...



C'è una confusione, Transfermarkt parla di 8 mln di E ma in realtà sono 8 mln di E in 3 anni che deve prendere il Pachuca dal PSV, quindi 24 mln in totale, almeno cosi ha detto il presidente del club messicano che ogni volta che può ricorda che è lui che ha venduto il giocatore più costoso della storia del calcio messicano davanti a altri come per esempio Chicharito Hernandes.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2018)

Lozano è un talento cristallino, però stiamo calmi, perché fare benissimo in Olanda è il minimo sindacale anche soltanto per pensare di fare il grande salto nel calcio che conta. Lozano sta facendo faville in Eredivisie e questa è la prova delle sue potenzialità, ma da qui a diventare un campione vero da palcoscenici europei ce ne passa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lozano è un talento cristallino, però stiamo calmi, perché fare benissimo in Olanda è il minimo sindacale anche soltanto per pensare di fare il grande salto nel calcio che conta. Lozano sta facendo faville in Eredivisie e questa è la prova delle sue potenzialità, ma da qui a diventare un campione vero da palcoscenici europei ce ne passa.



E questo è esattamente l'unico motivo per cui ce lo possiamo permettere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E questo è esattamente l'unico motivo per cui ce lo possiamo permettere


Infatti io lo comprerei domani; il discorso che facevo era puramente teorico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti io lo comprerei domani; il discorso che facevo era puramente teorico.



Ah ok, beh allora mi trovo d'accordo


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E questo è esattamente l'unico motivo per cui ce lo possiamo permettere





Giuro che anche io per quel ruolo vorrei Draxler o almeno Insigne ma...


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti io lo comprerei domani; il discorso che facevo era puramente teorico.



Qualche rischio dobbiamo per forza prenderlo, ancora di più in un ruolo cosi.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2018)

Gioca su entrambe le fasce. Quest'anno da ala sinistra 13 presenze,8 gol e 8 assist. Ala destra 10 presenze,6 gol e 2 assist.


----------



## ralf (30 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Più conosciuto come 'Chucky' o 'Cielito Lindo' Hirving è un classe 95 natto nella città di messico, 178 cm per 70 kg, considerato il miglior giocatore messicano in circolazione e uno dei migliori prospetti del calcio latinoamericano, è un'ala sinistra ambidestra caratterizzata da grande tecnica, velocità, abilità negli inserimenti, freddezza sotto porta e una forte personalità ribelle dentro il campo di gioco, la sua principale dote è la straordinaria progressione palla al piede, in carriera già 57 reti e 38 assist in 163 partite nella prima squadra del Pachuca messinaco e nel PSV della Eredivise e 14 reti e 11 assist in 29 partite nella sua nazionale.
> 
> A me piace davero molto e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan di Gattuso, anche io vorrei un campione come Di Maria o un potenziale fenomeno come Chiesa ma sappiamo bene le difficoltà per convincere e arrivarè a certi giocatori, Lozano che prende 1 mln di E per stagione e pagato dal PSV 24 mln di E sarebbe tutto'ltro che impossibile sia per questione ingaggio e anche per la sua valutazione o richiesta del PSV (30/35 mln E), e so che Mirabelli lo ha visionato in prima persona un paio di volte...
> 
> Cosa pensano raga? Possibile sia il primo giocatore messicano nella storia del Milan?



Sempre del Psv, cosa ne pensi di Steven Bergwijn? Io lo trovo molto interessante, ricorda molto Sterling del City.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Marzo 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sempre del Psv, cosa ne pensi di Steven Bergwijn? Io lo trovo molto interessante, ricorda molto Sterling del City.



Il nuovo Memphis Depay.. in olanda dicono sia più forte di Justin Kluivert, altro profilo molto interessante che combina tecnica con potenza e velocità, a me piace molto vedere questo giovane e dominante PSV di Cocu e non solo per Lozano, c'è anche Gaston Pereiro anche si ultimamente fa panchina grazie a Bergwijn e c'è sopratutto la miglior versione di Van Ginkel.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2018)

Secondo media messicani, interessa alla Juve per il dopo Dybala.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Memphis Depay.. in olanda dicono sia più forte di Justin Kluivert, altro profilo molto interessante che combina tecnica con potenza e velocità, a me piace molto vedere questo giovane e dominante PSV di Cocu e non solo per Lozano, c'è anche Gaston Pereiro anche si ultimamente fa panchina grazie a Bergwijn e c'è sopratutto la miglior versione di Van Ginkel.



mah.
Secondo me l'Olanda sta sfornando ben pochi giocatori. I vivai sembrano essersi "bloccati". Non c'è nulla... anche gli osservatori hanno perso "smalto".
Kluivert e Lozano mi sembrano gli unici due capaci di fare grandi cose.
Poi ci sono giocatori interessanti come David Neres dell'Ajax... giocatore o che esplode tipo Robben o che sarà il classico flop dell'Eredivisie. Senza mezze misure.
Sempre dell'Ajax Van de Beek, che però a mio avviso sta godendo non poco del gioco che l'Ajax sta sfornando quest'anno. Ci vedo più meriti collettivi che individuali nell'esplosione di questo ragazzo.
Infine de Ligt, sempre dell'Ajax. Difensore se non sbaglio under 20, roccioso, gran saltatore.

A sensazione:
1)Lozano
2)Neres
3)Kluivert
la top 3 dell'Eredivisie. Sotto di loro il vuoto o quasi.


----------

